# Homemade Camo Dipping!



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

I got this idea off of here from Rhody Hunter a few months ago and decided to try it out. Yesterday while camo dipping my duck hunting thermos, I made a very quick video to show how it is done. It was somewhat cool out, so the paint seemed to get stiff in the water fairly quick. It is normally better to do it in warmer water. That way you get a better swirl in the paint. But I will post the video and also a few pic of my thermos and camo sticks that I dipped. I will also post a vid of the sticks on a tree after being dipped. You will have to excuse the video as I live next to a nursery and that was the closest good tree. This is super easy and very inexpensive. I just spray the base color to my choice and then use ultra flat camoflauge colors made by rust oleum or krylon. On the sticks I used a gray primer for the base color and on the thermos I used a tan base.

Thermos video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8Ra6taeZ_w&feature=plcp



Climbing sticks video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3r4CVLMRKw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

That's really cool.


----------



## cnelson120 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is awesome. I gotta try this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

You're welcome! If you get a place on whatever you may be dipping that you need more of one color or something. Just add that color and dip that spot until it is to your liking. I suggest dipping a few times, that way you get a good layering of colors, and it turns out really cool. It will dry quick enough where you can continue to dip it until you are satisfied, then it will need to sit for a bit to get completely dry. Also while you are dipping it, you may get some clumps. Use a rag or something to clean the top of the water of clumps and excess paint. If you do get a clump, just either mash it flat with a rag or your hand or simply wipe it off. When dipping something that may not matter as much (such as climbing sticks) i don't worry about cleaning the water as much. But when dipping something you want to be precise, I suggest cleaning the surface very often. If dipping something of more importance and needing a really clean job, you can use oil base liquid paints and drip it into the water, instead of spray paints. You get a lot cleaner paint job that way. But, in this case spray paint did the job just fine. And as I talked about before, when having the water warm, spray paint doesn't clump as bad and you get a better swirl. As the paint doesn't dry as fast on the water surface. Here the water was cold and dried a little faster.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

This is freaking awesome! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

cool
gonna try it


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

what did you use that was big enough to dip the sticks in?


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

bsites9 said:


> what did you use that was big enough to dip the sticks in?



I went to the dollar store and bought one of those plastic kids pools. It was still just a bit short. I had to dip most of the stick and then turn it around and dip the other end of it. They make some plastic totes that may work better, as they are deeper. But it was hard to find anything big enough, due to all of my climbing sticks have 5' sections instead of 4'. I know a lot of sticks are made in 4' sections.


----------



## Rhyno_09 (Dec 5, 2012)

That turned out really good, I did not know you could do it like that. I actually went out and bought one of those DIY hydro graphics/dipping dip kits. I went to http://www.timbersedgecamo.com/ and bought mine. have yet to try it, but looks pretty damn cool. Once I do something, will post something up on the forums.


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Nice job 

I will add that I did a camera for my bow and Hydro dipping isn't gonna happen.

I taped it up, sprayed the camera with gray primer for the first coat to knock the gloss factory color out, then bunched up a plastic grocery bag and sprayed it with some black and dabbed the camera, repeated with some red oxide primer, and again with the gray.

Some things you just can't do in water.


----------



## 0rion (Oct 7, 2012)

I've looked into dipping my guitar to do a swirl on it....tons of info out on the web. Add some borax to your water and after you dip have someone either use newspaper to move the leftover paint on the surface to the edges or use a hair dryer to blow it to the edges. That way when you pull it back out the paint doesn't stick to it a 2nd time.


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

tankdogg60 said:


> I got this idea off of here from Rhody Hunter a few months ago and decided to try it out. Yesterday while camo dipping my duck hunting thermos, I made a very quick video to show how it is done. It was somewhat cool out, so the paint seemed to get stiff in the water fairly quick. It is normally better to do it in warmer water. That way you get a better swirl in the paint. But I will post the video and also a few pic of my thermos and camo sticks that I dipped. I will also post a vid of the sticks on a tree after being dipped. You will have to excuse the video as I live next to a nursery and that was the closest good tree. This is super easy and very inexpensive. I just spray the base color to my choice and then use ultra flat camoflauge colors made by rust oleum or krylon. On the sticks I used a gray primer for the base color and on the thermos I used a tan base.
> 
> Thermos video:
> 
> ...


Just out of curiosity what color paints did you use? I have dipped a few things but I am having a hard time getting the straps not to stick out.


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

ShaneC said:


> Just out of curiosity what color paints did you use? I have dipped a few things but I am having a hard time getting the straps not to stick out.


I used a gray primer for a base on the sticks and a flat tan on the thermos. I used 2 different primers, one was a little lighter than the other so it helped for shades. Then I used a black, tan, green, and brown in the rust oleum camoflauge line. They have paints that come in ultra flat and in all camo colors. I have also used Krylon brands of paint on some. They are basically the same and also have a line of camo flat color paints. I just use whatever color schemes for whatever I am trying to blend with. Such as the sticks, I wanted to blend with an oak tree bark. So, I looked at an oak and saw shades of gray with some darker colors and also moss that was green and brown. And I just sprayed blotches of all of those colors onto the water all other and dipped it 1 to 2 times depending on how much of the stick was covered. If I needed more of one color, I would just add that in a few spots and dip again. I will make a better video in a few days and post it up here.


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

0rion said:


> I've looked into dipping my guitar to do a swirl on it....tons of info out on the web. Add some borax to your water and after you dip have someone either use newspaper to move the leftover paint on the surface to the edges or use a hair dryer to blow it to the edges. That way when you pull it back out the paint doesn't stick to it a 2nd time.



I saw some really awesome guitars done online. I am going to try this if I ever dip a gun or something valuable. As far as things like this, I sometimes just left the paint on the water just to help add more color. The best thing to do when dipping something of more importance is to use bottles of liquid oil based paint. And slowly pour it into the water and it will also float. The spray paint was just a quick, inexpensive way to camo.


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Skunkworkx said:


> Nice job
> 
> I will add that I did a camera for my bow and Hydro dipping isn't gonna happen.
> 
> ...


Can you post some pics of the camera 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GOOSE96 (Oct 13, 2011)

Its called swirling.You can do a search on here and find it.Nice looking thermos.................


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

cgoehl125 

Check your PM's


----------



## deerhuntinsunof (Mar 15, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

They look awesome I'm glad I could inspire someone to try it out . Very easy to do and every dip is slightly different







Here are the sticks I did if you missed the original post


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

Look even better on the tree


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow Ive try'd that with other paints and certain degree water but never though to use spray paint and regular water!!


----------



## gus1977 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting. You got my gears a turnin.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Very Kool


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Another sweet project I'm going to try!


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Here is a link to my original post http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1735582

This may help some of you that want to try this . I had used drizzled oil paint along with spray


----------



## Louro (Jun 19, 2009)

OK guys, I have been following this thread and other ones about this dipping/swirl stuff. I have been in you tube and seen many videos, but I still have couple questions? Do you put anything in the water or just the paint? Do you clear coat after the process? How hard is to remove the paint after wards? Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I didn't put anything in the water but I wasn't dipping anything that needed a fine finish . Some use borax . I think that helps disperse the paint but am not sure.
You can clear coat if you want. I wanted a flat finish so I left it alone .
The paint bonds on well and last . To remove it it would be like any other painted surface. Sand it, scape it ,sand blast , paint remover. Depends on what is painted.
Try it on sample pieces and you will see how it comes out and how easy it is


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

Louro said:


> OK guys, I have been following this thread and other ones about this dipping/swirl stuff. I have been in you tube and seen many videos, but I still have couple questions? Do you put anything in the water or just the paint? Do you clear coat after the process? How hard is to remove the paint after wards? Any help will be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


If you paint something and you want it off, you can wipe it immediately and sometimes it will come off. I just dip it again and cover it. I also like to dip several times to give layers of colors. I didn't put anything in the water either, just paint. If you don't clean off the water frequently you may get clumps, but they too can be wiped off easily. If you have something of more value and would like a clear coat, rust oleum makes an ultra flat clear coat in the same camoflauge line of spray paints. But once you let it dry, it is on there unless you take it off with something. I haven't put clear coat on anything, as I have not dipped anything I needed a nice finish.


----------



## Louro (Jun 19, 2009)

Rhody,

Thanks for the info, I think I will practice then do my predator gun.

Regards


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone tried dipping fabric yet?


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

looks killer dude !!!


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

That is sweet! I will definitely be trying something soon.


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

Rhody Hunter said:


> They look awesome I'm glad I could inspire someone to try it out . Very easy to do and every dip is slightly different
> View attachment 1550665
> 
> Here are the sticks I did if you missed the original post


Thats awsome man! great Job


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

looks good !!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

i'm thinling of doing all my stands like that...


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

thats is nice , have some new sticks I'll have to try this summer on . THANKS


----------



## 00 buck (Mar 22, 2013)

This is awesome, everything I own will be camo now. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

If you do it post some pics of your results.
Here a stand I did


----------



## WyoBowhunter21 (Jan 29, 2012)

I think that camo looks better than the industry camo. Good work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rj47368 (May 22, 2012)

tag


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Different view of the sticks


----------



## c14smalls (Nov 18, 2010)

WyoBowhunter21 said:


> I think that camo looks better than the industry camo. Good work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed


----------



## bowhuntingbama (Oct 13, 2010)

Amazing, can you update us on the durability after a few months?


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

I've had my sticks and bow hanger dipped since September and they still look great. Rustoleum also makes a extra extra flat clear coat that I'm gonna put on them to help keep them looking good.


----------



## Cotner (Dec 18, 2010)

would this work with bow limbs? I think a swirl white/black/gray could make a cool "snow camo" like pattern.....


----------



## tankdogg60 (Aug 1, 2005)

Cotner said:


> would this work with bow limbs? I think a swirl white/black/gray could make a cool "snow camo" like pattern.....


Yes it will. Just make sure you have a good primer. Also I would do this with the liquid oil based paints instead of the spray. That way you can get a good even nice looking pattern. You can search YouTube and find some swirl paint dipping stuff and see how to do it with the liquid paints.


----------



## Ocho2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

Very awesome! Gonna have to give this a try...headed to the hard ware store to buy some paint! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Tony7781 (Sep 5, 2012)

Just took a look at the my dip kits from timbers edge and the 'ultimate camo' which is basically tree bark looks PERFECT! I really want to try and do my stand and sticks with this stuff. Has anyone used it and have experience with this product? is it durable?


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Louro said:


> Rhody,
> 
> Thanks for the info, I think I will practice then do my predator gun.
> 
> Regards


I have heard of some that use modeling clay to plug the receiver and bore before dipping. Tissue would probably work since it's no sitting in it long. I wouldn't want the paint in the chamber or barrel.


----------



## compaq4 (Jan 26, 2013)

nice man! all over it


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

bowhuntingbama said:


> Amazing, can you update us on the durability after a few months?


Update : the sticks have been outside for months and the paint is holding up well . No issues. 
In the spring I'm going to do another set of sticks


----------



## justinhonkytonk (Apr 29, 2013)

NIce Job. Definitely goning to try this.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the update, this is very cool and your update made me aware of this.

The sad thing is I have done Christmas bulbs with my kids this way but it would never have occurred to me to do this with my archery gear !!!


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice


----------



## woods rat (Sep 24, 2013)

just a note to anybody that needs to do LONG stuff..... 

what i do is put a sheet of plastic on the ground and then i prop up the edges to the depth i need and fill it with water, i found that if you let the water warm up in the sun it seems to give a better pattern,,,, when done use scraps of wood or sticks to clean out all the extra paint and then let one end of your plastic down to drain it them hang it to dry and reuse latter....


----------



## Giguere (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm surprised how well this turned out! Awesome job


----------



## Steel185 (Apr 19, 2013)

Tankdogg60: i wanted to say thanks, i did some painting this last weekend, didn't turn out as good as yours but i think i'll go with it.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2257063&p=1070257900&posted=1#post1070257900


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

so awesome! thanks for sharing


----------



## BaMBaM_77 (Oct 21, 2013)

Marking to read later


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Luke M (Aug 24, 2012)

Looking forward to trying that!! Thank you for posting this!!


----------



## DrByte (Apr 8, 2014)

This is a very ancient art called 'Marbling'. It has been done on paper for thousands of years, ancient Chinese I think. Google Marbling and you will find lots of info about designs and such. Works with paints and lots of inks.


----------



## crab4life (May 19, 2014)

Rhody Hunter said:


> Different view of the sticks


Wow, That's great! You should take a picture at 15 yards and we will see if we can even spot it


----------



## manticus (Jul 12, 2013)

Pretty cool. I swirl guitars and pedal enclosures. Never thought about trying out for camo.


----------

